# Hello From Mauritius



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.

I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.


welcome to the forum @Rock Mauritius Radio 
really like your idea on creating awareness and im sure you will find the vendors and members here very willing to assist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Marzuq said:


> welcome to the forum @Rock Mauritius Radio
> really like your idea on creating awareness and im sure you will find the vendors and members here very willing to assist



Thank you!


----------



## Raslin

Greetings, welcome to the forum. I am sure that you will find the help you need here, probably from one of the retailers. They a great bunch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Raslin said:


> Greetings, welcome to the forum. I am sure that you will find the help you need here, probably from one of the retailers. They a great bunch.


Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Paulie

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.



Welcome to the forum and great to hear what you are doing! 

I would love to come and sell you juice in person rather than ship it lol

good luck and i hope you can get what you need here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cait

Hi @Rock Mauritius Radio 

Can you send me an email address where I can contact you on to discuss this further. I will also be in Mauritius in August and can come to you to discuss a partnership. We are looking at expanding and this would be a great venture!


----------



## RevnLucky7

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.



How about I just bring you a whole suitcase full of products.
All I need is an all inclusive trip for three/four weeks.


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Hi Caitlin. Just sent you a email. And RevenLucky7, bring me enough products to make a big profit to pay for your stay. And you got a deal. Already got your bungalows ready and waiting.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.



Welcome and I hope we can help you in some way or the other. I am just a little concerned that you say the following:

"In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here."

How would someone bring in or send stuff for you if it would be illegal?


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Yes, e-cigs are illegal here. And nicotine is a controlled substance. When cigalikes were first marketed and offered here, it lasted a few weeks until the old government had them banned. Then they were marketed and offered again to consumers, but this time with no nicotine in the cartridges. The retailers thought they found a loophole. But within a few weeks again, they were banned. I went to the Minister of Health at that time and pleaded the case of how these products would benefit the government, health care system, and more importantly save lives. But he told me that as long as the W.H.O. didn't approve them, then he would never allow them. Because come to find out. The W.M.F. gives us a lot of money every year to subsidize our free health care system and the minister would not want any reason to receive less funds if the W.H.O. recommended not too. Well my conversation with this minister was a couple of years ago. And since then, there has been new elections with a new government. I have recently returned from the U.S. and will be here for about six months and plan to soon make an appointment with the new Minister of Health and see if he is wise enough to put the health of his people before any outside world health or funding organisations.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Keenan B.

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello fellow members. My name is Jim and I am an American living in Mauritius. I own the first and only rock station called Rock Mauritius Radio. We rock the world from paradise while promoting our local artist, South Africa artists included. I joined this forum because I am looking for help to get my juice and supplies from South Africa. I am thinking that products shipped from South Africa would be cheaper for shipping and the cost of the products I buy. In Mauritius e-cigs and related products are illegal here. The last time I ordered juice from America, I had to explain to the government pharmacist rep at customs what I needed it for. So I need help from any member here that has experience in shipping products to Mauritius. Or if any one is traveling here, if they could bring some supplies. I also want to use my radio station as an awareness tool to help other locals here to switch from smoking to vaping. I would like to partner with a company/vendor to sell products from the station's website that will help Mauritians obtain vaping supplies. So if anyone can help, please contact me.
> 
> I am glad I found this forum, seems very informative.


----------



## Keenan B.

Hi there, I'm coming up to Mauritius in 2 weeks and staying 2 weeks. Could you please give me a heads up on do's and don'ts of vaping? I guess I should really stock up on liquids right?


----------



## CosmicGopher

Howdy from the States Jim. Not on current topic, but is your station internet cast, or FM, AM, Short Wave? Yeah, this forum is alot more interesting and active than most out there, for sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Hi Keenan, yes bring enough juice, coils, and etc. for your stay here. You will not find any juice or vaping supplies here. I hope to change that in the near future. I finally found a shop that sell VG and now need some 100 mg. nicotine so that I am well supplied until November. Then I will be back in the U.S. where vape shops are plentiful. And speaking of back home, Cosmic Gopher. My station is a online station. To attract more listeners, the station is also known as My Radio.Rocks for the American market and all other English speaking countries. The website is www.myradio.rocks. We have apps in all the app stores for all devices. Also listed on Tune In and similar radio listing services. Hope you download the free app and give us a try. Would be really great if we had a show on vaping products someday.


----------



## Cobrali

Hi @Rock Mauritius Radio I am going to Mauritius for company training from the 10th until the 16th July. What are the laws on vaping in Mauritius, as well as at the airport? I need to know how much to take to spend my evenings in Mauritius vaping at the hotel room!


----------



## Rock Mauritius Radio

Hello Cobrali, you can bring enough vaping products for your own personal use thru the airport. Just like rolling papers and loose tobacco I assume. I have friends and know of tourist that were allowed seeing that rolling papers are illegal here. But if airport security notices a suitcase full of rolling papers, then they will assume you will sell them to the black market and keep them. I hope you will enjoy your stay.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali

Rock Mauritius Radio said:


> Hello Cobrali, you can bring enough vaping products for your own personal use thru the airport. Just like rolling papers and loose tobacco I assume. I have friends and know of tourist that were allowed seeing that rolling papers are illegal here. But if airport security notices a suitcase full of rolling papers, then they will assume you will sell them to the black market and keep them. I hope you will enjoy your stay.


Cool! Thanks for the heads up!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## YanCo

Hi everyone new here. Any news regarding egic stuff in mauritius of where to get e-liquid.


----------



## Hooked

Hi Rock Mauritius Radio I wonder if you're still in Mauritius and still on this forum? We're trying to find out whether vaping is allowed in Mauritius. All that I can find are old articles on the Internet - nothing that's current. We'd be grateful for a reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KwaZuluMauritius

Hooked I’m living in Mauritius and it seems like vaping is now allowed... I’ve heard of a couple small stores popping up and seen some ads on Facebook... I am looking for a decent online seller though because I’d rather buy trusted brands and certain goods in Mauritius tend to be slightly overpriced. Does anyone know of a South African online store that would ship to Mauritius or an international online store with low shipping fees?


----------



## Chukin'Vape

BLCK Vapour Ships Internationally - Mauritius is great, was there last year, Trou Aux Biches, Grand Baie and Mont Choisy. Rock on Bruv.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gringo

I had no problem with my gear when we visit there in July this year. Took two mods with tanks and lots of juice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## G+3

Gringo said:


> I had no problem with my gear when we visit there in July this year. Took two mods with tanks and lots of juice.






Nice to travel to July this year LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gringo

G+3 said:


> View attachment 155284
> 
> 
> Nice to travel to July this year LOL


Sorry.. Drugs !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## G+3

Gringo said:


> Sorry.. Drugs !!!!


Send some over here, need some good stuff.....first day back at work

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Adephi

I will gladly be your vape mule. Just need to sponsor the plane ticket and a place to camp over.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

